# My right arm is bigger and stronger than my left. What should I do?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:My right arm is bigger and stronger than my left. What should I do? My left and right arms are not equal. The left measures about 40.5 cm and the right about 41.5 cm. The difference isn???t that noticeable, but I know it???s there and it???s really annoying to me just the same. My right [...]

*Read More...*


----------

